# Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro



## malteh (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich bin absoluter Angelneuling. Daher auch etwas ratlos, wenn es um die Auswahl des Equipment geht.

Ich will dieses Jahr in Schweden 2 Wochen an einem Binnensee angeln. Dort soll es Zander geben, welche mein bevorzugtes Target sind. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Angelset hierfür. Preislich würde ich bis 60 Euro mitgehen, wenn es sich denn lohnt. Kann mir ein älterer Angelhase einen Tipp geben was ich wo kaufen sollte? Das wäre eine wirklich tolle Hilfe!

|wavey:


----------



## Allex (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Hi,

ich bin zwar kein älterer Angelhase, aber erstmal wäre es gut zu wissen ob du mit KuKö oder mit KöFi angeln willst, also ob du eine Spinnrute oder eher etwas in Richtung Grundrute brauchst.

Oder sogar beides?

Und möchtest, bzw. musst du noch eine Rolle dazukaufen?

Wenn du auch noch Zubehör wie zum Beispiel Blinker, GuFis usw. brauchst, wird es mit der 60€ Grenze wohl recht schwierig...

Grüße Alex


----------



## malteh (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Ich brauche leider komplett alles. . Ich bin totaler Angelneuling und möchte in dem Urlaub schauen, ob es mir so gut gefällt, dass ich einen Angelschein in Deutschland mache. Ich habe mir schon ien Angelbuch gekauft, leider sind die Informationen darin etwas zu fortgeschritten für mich.

ZUm Equipment nochmal: Momentan liegt hier eine alte Rute rum, aber die möchte ich nicht mitnehmen. 

Was und wie ich Angeln weiß ich so genau noch gar nicht. Grundsätzlich gilt: Als Anfänger wäre mir eine Form des Grundangelns lieb, bei der ich nicht so viel machen muss. Am besten einfach die Angel auswerfen und warten. Kann man so Zander fangen?


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Jep, man kann so Zander fangen.

Aber egal, wie Du dich drehst und wendest, mit 60,- € für ne komplette Ausrüstung wird das nichts. Mit viel Glück kannst DU so etwas vielleicht gebraucht bekommen.
Bei Neuware mußt Du, selbst wenn Du ganz spitz kalkulierst, mit ca. 100,- € rechnen. Das reicht dann für eine Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Kescher, Wirbel, Haken, Pose, etc.
Da es in den Schwedischen Seen neben Zandern auch Hechte gibt, wirst Du auch um Stahlvorfächer nicht herumkommen.
Dein Köder wird in Deinem Fall der Köderfisch sein. Bedenke, die mußt Du auch noch irgendwie fangen.
Neben Deinem "Target"  Fisch kannst Du auch mit Hecht, Barsch und Aal als Beifang rechnen.


----------



## malteh (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Oh. Muss man zwangsläufig mit Köderfischen angeln, wenn man Grundangeln betreibt? Gibt es eine andere Fischart, die man prinzipiell "leichter" erangeln kann?


----------



## alex g (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Natürlich , 
z.B. wie schon genannt : Barsch oder Aal

für beide wird der Tauwurm verwendet
Falls du doch irgenwie KöFis bekommst beissen Aale auch drauf , dann brauchst du wiederrum ein Stahlvorfach falls ein Hecht mal beissen sollte


----------



## malteh (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

hm, prinzipiell geht es mir darum, dass ich auch ungerne einen Wurm dafür töten würde. Am liebsten wäre mir ein lebloser Köder.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Na ja, wenn man in südlichen Ländern unterwegs ist und sieht, wie Einheimische dort fischen; Handleine und so... 

Du kannst auch für 60 € Gerät zusammenkriegen, mit dem sich grundsätzlich Fische fangen lassen, auch Hecht & Zander, billigste Grundkombo + gebrauchten Kescher + etwas Kleinkram... würde man hinkriegen ...wenn man etwas Plan hätte.

Problem 1: du weißt nicht, was dich vor Ort erwartet, hast selbst keine Ahnung, weißt nicht, was du wofür brauchst und was nicht, wie das alles funtioniert... Meine ich gar nicht negativ, ist ja nun mal als Anfänger so.
Problem 2: selbst wenn dir nun einer mit Kenne alles zusammenstellen & mitgeben würde, was du brauchst, ist angeln doch etwas mehr, als Köder irgendwo irgendwie reinfeuern & warten. Du wirst nix fangen, enttäuscht sein und das wars dann mit dem Interesse.

Das mit dem Buch war ja schon nicht verkehrt. 
Was du nun _vor Schweden mindestens_ machen solltest, wenn niemand mit Ahnung mitfährt, ist mit irgendwem mal hier zum angeln mitgehen oder dir jemanden suchen, der sich ein Loch in den Bauch fragen lässt und dir in Ruhe alles Mögliche erklärt. Oder du wendest dich an die Jugendgruppe des Angelvereins bei dir am Ort. Die sind eigentlich immer seeehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## malteh (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Guter eintrag kati!

Ich erwarte auch nicht große Fänge. Vielleicht alle zwei Tage mal ein Fisch wäre okay. Leider bin ich zeitlich momentan ziemlich eingespannt, da vor dem Urlaub noch einiges an Arbeit erledigt werden muss. Ich werde daher kaum mit Experten sprechen können. Ich habe morgen ein wenig Freizeit mittags und werde mal zu einem See in der Nähe gehen, wo immer ein paar Angler stehen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

_edit nach neuen Erkenntnissen:

_Wenn Du unbedingt angeln möchtest, dann fang ganz klein an.

Kauf Dir ne Kopfrute um die 4m Länge. Eine fertige Stippmontage, etwas Bleischrott, Eine Pck. Ersatzhaken und ein paar Wirbel mit Karabiner, einen kleinen Kescher und etwas Ersatzschnur oder eine weitere fertige Stipmontage.
Mit nem guten Händchen bist Du mit etwa 30,- € dabei.
Als Köder kannst Du kleine Kugeln aus Brot oder Brötchen formen und schon kannst Du mit dem Stippfischen beginnen.
Zum Anfüttern (Anlocken) wirfst Du nach und nach die ein oder andere Hand voll mit Haferflocken ins Wasser.


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Also wenn Du schon Probleme mit nem Wurm hast, dann würde ich mir die ganze Sache eh noch mal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob Du überhaupt angeln willst, oder nicht.

So ist das nunmal in der Natur: Fressen und gefressen werden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Klar kann man für 60 € ein Urlaubsangelset zusammenstellen. Nichts hochqualitatives, aber genug um Fische zu fangen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Auch mit gutem Gerät & über 25 Jahren Angelerfahrung fange ich auch schon mal xx Tage nix hintereinander. In Schweden ist manches besser, die Fische springen dir dort aber auch nicht in den Kescher; erwarte nicht zuviel, wenn dort niemand ist, der dich an die Hand nimmt.
Zeitmangel um sich vorher schlau zu machen ist keine gute Voraussetzung. Vielleicht findest du ja jemand, der dir einen Schnellgrundkurs verpasst (& das auch kann!).
Am Geld scheitert es eher nicht, auch wenn sich das meiste hier im Forum anders liest.
Und wenn das alles so nix wird, dabei bleiben, alles lesen, was Büchereien (günstiger gehts nicht) zum Thema Angeln hergeben und sich einen oder mehrere Mentoren suchen.
Angeln lernen braucht Zeit!!!
Mindestens bis zum Lebensende.


----------



## Allex (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Hi,

das mit dem Würmer "umbringen" ist wirklich so eine Sache beim Angeln, um die du früher oder später wohl kaum drum rum kommen wirst.

Aber du kannst ja prinzipiell auch sehr gut mit Kunstködern wie Blinkern, Wobblern, etc. angeln.

Du müsstest nur wissen wie, und ein bischen Training für das richtige Spinnfischen bräuchtest du auch.

Dann musst du zwar keine Würmer umbringen, musst dir dafür aber allerlei KuKö zulegen...

Ich empfehle dir dir eine mittlere Grundrute o.Ä. zu kaufen und diese mit einer Posenmontage für Raubfisch auszustatten.
Dann knnst du mit Köderfisch angeln. Das ist am einfachsten und macht denke ich eine Menge Spaß. (DU müsstest natürlich dein Problem mit dem Töten der Fische überwinden |supergri)

Grüße Alex


----------



## Borg (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> hm, prinzipiell geht es mir darum, dass ich auch ungerne einen Wurm dafür töten würde. Am liebsten wäre mir ein lebloser Köder.



|bigeyes....Wow, ich hab ne neue Geschäftsidee: Köderwürmer aus Tofu :q!

Nee, mal im Ernst, wenn Du noch absolut null Plan hast, würde ich mich da auch erstmal an das Thema "Angeln" rantasten. Alles Andere ist in der Regel nur mit Frust verbunden! Bevor man sich die "Großen" greift, sollte man vielleicht erstmal klein anfangen . Daher würde ich die Variante von FisherMan66 auch bevorzugen.

Ne Telestippe bekommste z. T. schon für 5,- €. Fertigmontagen liegen in etwa auch in der Preisklasse. Als "toten" Köder nimmste Brot, Mais, Frühstücksfleisch, Käse, whatever...aus die Maus. Damit würde ich mich dann in Ruhe ans Wasser setzen und gucken, was passiert. Einen Kescher und ein scharfes Messer solltest Du natürlich auch mit dabei haben . Da kommen wir dann zur nächsten interessanten Frage: Einen Wurm willste nicht töten und wie sieht's dann mit dem Fisch aus? |supergri....oder willste die wieder reinsetzen? Wenn Du die Fische verwerten willst, solltest Du also auf jeden Fall wissen, wie man einen Fisch abschlägt, tötet und ausnimmt!

Ich denke, dass man mit 60,- € auf jeden Fall das Geraffel zusammenbekommt, was man benötigt, wenn man mal ins Angeln reinschnuppern will. Meine ersten Angelerfahrungen habe ich in Spanien mit einer Handleine (20m Schnur auf Kork gewickelt mit ner Pose, nem Blei und nem Haken) gesammelt ......und habe damit eigentlich auch relativ lange geangelt.

Mit null Vorkenntnissen, würde ich auf jeden Fall das Zanderangeln erstmal ad acta legen, bis das notwendige Wissen, Geld für das Equipment und die Erfahrung da ist. Ist aber halt nur meine persönliche Meinung....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> _edit nach neuen Erkenntnissen:
> 
> _Wenn Du unbedingt angeln möchtest, dann fang ganz klein an.
> 
> ...



So ein Unsinn!

Stippen als kleiner Anfang ins Angeln ... |rolleyes

Der Frager hat doch klar gesagt, dass er nach Schweden fährt und dort Zander angeln will!


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

@ borg |good:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn!
> 
> Stippen als kleiner Anfang ins Angeln ... |rolleyes
> 
> Der Frager hat doch klar gesagt, dass er nach Schweden fährt und dort Zander angeln will!


 
Glaube ich eher nicht, dass das Unsinn ist.

Wunschvorstellungen kann der TE viele haben, nur haben wir ja im Verlauf dieses Threads festgestellt, dass er vom Angeln genau so viel Ahnung hat, wie eine Kuh vom Fliegen.

Was spricht denn dann dagegen, dass er mit ner einfachen Stippe loszieht und diese mit fertig zu kaufenden Stippmontagen ausstattet? 
Oder gibt es in Schweden außer Zander, Hecht, Aal, Barsch, Forelle und Lachs keine anderen Fische? Wenn dem so ist, dann korrigiert mich bitte. 

Ich würde ja auch gern jeden zweiten Tag einen Hubschrauber fliegen, habe zwar noch nie in so nem Ding gesessen, aber ist ja egal.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> _edit nach neuen Erkenntnissen:
> 
> _Wenn Du unbedingt angeln möchtest, dann fang ganz klein an.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Bassey (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Alternativ kann er sich hier im Forum kundig machen ob jemand aus seinem Örtchen kommt und ihm ne passende Rute ausleiht. Ich würde ihm sowas leihen, kommt sehr ehrlich rüber, natürlich nicht die gute Sportex, aber ich fände es Klasse wenn sich diesbezüglich jemand hier bereit erklären würde...


----------



## Borg (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn!
> 
> Stippen als kleiner Anfang ins Angeln ... |rolleyes
> 
> Der Frager hat doch klar gesagt, dass er nach Schweden fährt und dort Zander angeln will!



Sorry, aber DAS halte ich für Unsinn! Es gibt stippen und es gibt stippen . Kein Mensch sagt, dass er mit 2 Poles, 5 Kits ner Kiepe, 30 unterschiedlichen Montagen, auf das Gewässer abgestimmtes Futter und nem Setzkescher ans Wasser gehen soll....aber nen Stock mit ner Schnur und nem Haken ins Wasser halten, haben die Menschen schon vor hunderten von Jahren geschafft, da ham se noch auf den Bäumen gesessen und mit Steinen geworfen..kann also so schwer net sein. Einen Zander mit Köfi oder Kukö zu fangen hingegen, halte ich für wesentlich schwieriger! 

Was der TE will und was er letztendlich mit NULL Vorkenntnissen auf die Bahn bringt, sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich wollte mit 9 Jahren, als ich den ersten Angler am Meer gesehen habe, auch direkt nen Hai fangen...Der TE will den Urlaub ja auch nutzen um ins Angeln mal reinzuschnuppern um evtl. hier dann auch seinen Schein zu machen. Da hilft es ihm nicht, wenn er sich für 60,- € Geraffel auf Zuruf kauft, von dem er eh keinen Plan hat, wie er es sinnvoll einsetzt. Das führt letztendlich doch nur zu Frust....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

@ Bassey

Die Idee ist gut. #6
Es wäre natürlich auch noch mehr als schön, wenn man ihm dann die ersten Schritte auch gut am Objekt der Begierde erklärt und vormacht.
Man kann sich hier noch so den Wolf schreiben und sich die tollsten Erklärungen aus den Fingern saugen. Gegen das gute "Learning By Doing" kommt die geschriebene Anleitung niemals mit.

Noch ein Tip an den TE:

Wenn Du nicht gerade in die letzte Einöde in Schweden fährst, dann wird mit Sicherheit auch der ein oder andere alte Schwede (  ) am Wasser sein und angeln. Nimm Dir nen guten Tropfen (lecker Wodka) zu Trinken mit, lad ihn ein, und frag ihn, ob er Dir einiges erklären oder zeigen kann. 
Zeig ihm, was Du an Angelgerät hast. Er weiß bestimmt ne Möglichkeit, wie man das einfach und effektiv einsetzt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Ich denke auch, daß man beim Zander- bzw Raubfischangeln und gerade beim Grundangeln sehr viel mehr falsch machen kann, auch wenn's nun nicht unbedingt eine Wissenschaft ist.

Erstmal muß man sich vor Ort KöFis besorgen können, sonst muß man das Stippen so oder so lernen.
Dann was für eine Montage, wie den Köfi anbringen, Rollenbügel auf oder zu, wie die Rute ablegen, was für eine Bissanzeige, wann anschlagen und dann überhaupt erstmal nen erfolgversprechenden Platz finden... etc. pp.

Ich denke beim Stippen stellt sich doch schneller ein Erfolgserlebnis ein...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Ein Stement von mir zu der Nummer mit dem "Wurm ungern töten".
Das kann man als alter Hase belächeln und etwas strange finde ich das selbst auch. Trotzdem ist die Einstellung legitim und es gibt auch so Möglichkeiten des Fischens genug.
(Bitte keine C&R-Diskussion nu draus machen, auch wenn's da etwas mit reinspielt)
Denn schaut man zu Johannes Dietl (Barsch-Alarm, Fisch & Fang), der macht das auch nich anders und wird für die Professionalität auf seinem Gebiet geehrt.

Stippen mag der einfachere & vermutlich erfolgreichere Einstieg ins Angeln sein, außerdem lernt man dabei wohl am meisten für den weiteren Weg.
Trotzdem hat sich der Themenstarter wohl vorher Gedanken gemacht, was er machen möchte.
Selbst ohne jeden Plan ist das nicht völlig unrealistisch, auch wenn ich vermute, das wenig bis nix dabei rum kommen wird. Ich kenne jemanden, der ohne irgendeine Ahnung seinen ersten Fisch in Dänemark gefangen hat und das war ein Hecht von knapp über 1 Meter! Mein Schwager, der schon lange (ohne Meterhecht) angelt, war dabei, hat seine Rute weggefeuert und sich vollaufen lassen.

Darum noch mal mein Rat: 
- hol dir zuvor so viel Infos wie es geht, am Besten am Wasser.
- geh zu einem Gerätehändler vor Ort, lass dir für 60 Flocken eine (minimale) Grundausrüstung für dein Vorhaben zusammenstellen (auch das noch mal: ja, das geht!) und erklären, wie & was. Vielleicht haut's hin. 
- mach auf jeden Fall weiter.


----------



## malteh (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

So, ich möchte mich hier nochmal melden; Nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich hätte mich verdrückt . Ich verfolge die Diskussion aufmerksam und denke momentan über die Optionen nach. 

Das Angeln mit Brot klingt prinzipiell recht interessant. Leider habe ich vermutlich nicht die Kapazitäten um Haferflocken als Anköder mitzuschleppen. Ich habe einen Reiserucksack dabei, der mein Hab und Gut + Lebensmittel für 2 Wochen enthält. Da muss ich auf jedes Gramm schauen. 

Momentan lese ich in einem Angelbuch ("Kleine Angelschule: Handbuch für Einsteiger"), dass ich mir amazon bestellt habe. Bislang bin ich noch nicht über die Kapitel der Montage hinausgekommen. 

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch ein paar andere gute Tipps.

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

gerade gesehen:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...boHechtZander&cName=Angelsets-SuesswasserSets

Frage nicht nach der Qualität, sondern der Preis und die Bequemlichkeit des Zusammenstellen ist entscheidend !


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Angesichts der Tasache, dass Du nur nen Rucksack dabei hast, kann ich Toni´s Vorschlag uneingeschränkt zustimmen.

Wenn es in Schweden nix geben sollte, Haferflocken haben die da definitiv. Sogar so viele, dass sie diese ab und an auch verkaufen. 
Geht aber auch ohne, dauert dann manchmal nur nen wenig länger.

Noch weniger Platz als das genannte Set von Toni nimmt dann nur noch eine Handleine weg.


----------



## malteh (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Vielen Dank für den Link mit dem vorgefertigten Set. Das sieht für wie geschaffen aus für meine Bedürfnisse.

Stagger Lee, es ist durchaus richtig, dass nicht unnötig Tiere verletzen oder gar töten möchte. Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, ohne Wurm zu angeln, dann angel ich ohne Wurm. Auch wenn das meine Chancen vermindert. Schwimmenlassen der Fänge kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage, da ich das Angeln als Ergänzung meiner Ernährung betrachten will. Es mag zwar Spaß machen, große Fische zu erangeln, dese danach aber wieder freizulassen empfinde ich als ziemliche Tierquälerei. Ich weiß auch, dass es mir nicht leicht fallen wird einen Fisch zu töten (ich war lange Vegetarier), aber ich weiß, dass ich es machen muss und werde wenn ich denn tatsächlich einen erangeln sollte. Wie es fachmännisch geht weiß ich. Darüber habe ich mich an erster Stelle informiert. 

Es bleibt für mich die Frage im Raum, ob ich die 60 euro nun investieren will oder nicht. Dazu müsste ich ja noch ein Stahlvorfach und die Köder kaufen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Ach ja, klar kann man in Schweden auch Haferflocken kaufen, nur ich fahre mit dem Kanu und trekke dort, wo es keine Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt


----------



## malteh (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

kann mir jemand sagen, was an diesem Angelset eigentlich Qualitativ schlechter ist? Wo treten Probleme auf?


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, was an diesem Angelset eigentlich Qualitativ schlechter ist? Wo treten Probleme auf?



Für das, was du vor hast, kannst du mit den Set, das exakt alles abdeckt, was du brauchst und exakt auch noch in deinem Budget liegt, nichts falsch machen ... also kaufen und angeln lernen vor Ort ...
es geht um den Spaß und den Einstieg in's Angeln ...

wenn du dein Budget aufstocken willst und kannst, dann werde ich dir gerne anfangen, über qualitative Unterschiede zu schreiben 

Darf ich frage (vll. habe ich es nur mal überlesen) wie alt du bist?


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Wenn du die Geschichte auch unter dem Aspekt Trekking, Fischen für das abendliche Lagerfeuer und so betrachtest, fahr das Gerät nicht nur preislich auf ein Minumum zurück.
Ohne weitere Details zu deiner Planung zu kennen, würde ich mit eine seehr klein zusammenschiebbare, leichte Teleskoprute + kl. Rolle holen und mit Naturködern (da wurmt es schon gleich wieder) auf Weissfische angeln. Kannst auch auf einen Kescher verzichten, solange das an den Gewässern keine Pflicht ist.
Pose, Blei, Haken dazu und so gut wie feddich.
Würdest so auch mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit was für die Pfanne haben, als bei dem Versuch Zander + Hecht zu erwischen.
So'n Teil
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ch-combos/riverman-travel-spin-set/detail.jsf
ist dann auch schon ausreichend. 20 Flocken...


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Hi,
kauf dir ein "Ferienset" , das besteht meist aus ner Telerute(30-60 Gramm ) , Rolle mit aufgezogener Schnur und etwas Kleinkram.
Kostet dich um die 30 Euro , sollte für den Anfang reichen.
Dann noch 2 verschiedene Päckchen Haken , ne Dose Schrotblei , 2 Schwimmer und ne Handvoll Grundbleie , fertig .
Dann biste mit 50 Euro dabei und kannst dir im Urlaub sogar noch Köder kaufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Wenn Du nur am Trekken bist, dann würde ich auch ganz klar den Wurm als Köder favorisieren.
Die findest Du fast überall. Unter Steinen, unterm Laub, Unter Grassoden.
Es ist nun mal der natürlichste Köder für viele Fischarten.
Du brauchst auch absolut keine Skrupel haben, einen Wurm als Köder zu verwenden. Viele Tiere in der Natur dienen den in der Nahrungskette ihnen übergeordneten nun einmal als Nahrungsgrundlage. Da Du bei deinem Trip abseits der Zivilisation mehr oder weniger Teil der Natur wirst, zudem noch sehr weit am Ende dr Nahrungskette stehst, sprichst auch absolut gar nichts dagegen, sich am "Buffet" der Natur zu bedienen.

Du schreibst ja, dass Du Dich sehr ursprünglich durch das Land bewegen willst, und auch von dem Leben willst, was das Land so bietet. Dazu gehört dann eben auch, dass man die Möglichkeiten nutzt, die sich einem bieten. Da Dich auch noch ein Platzproblem davon abhält, Dich mit ausreichend Material einzudecken, würde ich doch alles, was ich direkt vor Ort bekommen kann, auch von da nehmen. Köder, wie Würmer, Insekten oder Käferlarven gibt es da vor Ort, also, warum andere Köder einsetzen?
Ich bin auch dagegen, einem Tier, egal welcher Art und Gattung, unnötig Leid zuzufügen. Dient es allerdings einem sinnvollen Zweck, wozu ich meine eigene Lebenserhaltung zähle, dann nutze ich meine Möglichkeiten auch.
Das Problem, dass einige Menschen haben, andere Lebewesen als Nahrung zu betrachten, empfinde ich als ein Problem unserer angeblichen Zivilisation, in der alles im Überfluss vorhanden ist. Müsstest Du täglich um Dein Überleben kämpfen, oder würde Nahrungsmangel vorherrschen, dann wäre Dir wahrscheinlich jedes Mittel recht, Dich am Leben zu erhalten. 

Das Brot, dass Du für Deinen Trip mitnimmst, das würde ich behalten und selbst essen, falls entweder keine Fische beißen, oder Dich doch Skrupel überkommen, eine natürliche Nahrungsquelle der Fische einzusetzen. Brot gehört übrigens nicht zu den natürlichen Nahrungsquellen der Fische.

Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch Reusen aus Weiden flechten. dazu muß man aber wissen, wie das geht. Beeren, Flechten und Moose können eine weitere Nahrungsergänzung darstellen.
Bist Du gut und geübt, kannst Du Fische in Bächen auch mit der Hand fangen. Speere gingen auch noch, sind aber nicht überall erlaubt.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle noch einmal gut überlegen, ob das Angeln überhaupt Dein Ding werden soll. Wer A sagt, der muß auch B sagen. Es ist aber positiv, dass Du Dich so intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt.
Von den Adrenalin-Junkie Anglern, die nur für Ihren Kick angeln, halte ich auch nichts. 

Nichts für ungut, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu Deinem Unternehmen.
Alle die, die Dir hier zu Ködern wie Würmer raten, sind mit Sicherheit keine skrupellosen Schlächter. Sie sind wahrscheinlich nur etwas mehr mit der Natur verbunden - sowohl mit der A, als auch mit der B Seite.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Deine Frage zum Stahlvorfach:

Für Deine angestrebte Angelart benötigst Du kein Stahlvorfach.

Köder kaufen?

Welche denn? Würmer oder eben Brot sind doch Deine Köder.
In dem Set von Toni war doch eine komplette Grundausstattung vorhanden. Du mußt dann nur noch wissen, wie man alles zusammenbaut.
Trotzdem wäre es sinnvoll, noch eine Pck. Ersatzhaken und ne Erstazpose und Blei mitzunehmen.


----------



## Benson (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Hi,

so habe jetzt alle Seiten durch. So wie sich das jetzt darstellt, mit "ursprünglich, naturbelassen leben und von der Natur leben", hat der TE vermutlich im Jagdforum den Thread erstellt: "Suche Bären-Jagdset für unter 60 Euro". Da sollte man aber aufpassen dass man nicht schnell selbst zum Köder wird, dann stellt sich die Frage mit dem Lebend-Köder beim Angeln erst gar nicht mehr.

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich das aber (Köderproblematik) wenn man noch nie geangelt hat. Das zeigt großes Verantwortungsgefühl gegenüber von Lebewesen. Jetzt kommt aber der springende Punkt. Gegenüber den Fischen die bei dir evtl. anbeißen hast du auch eine Verantwortung. Ich möchte hier nicht Leben gegen Leben aufrechnen aber wenn dir ein großer Zander mit dem Haken im Maul abreißt, dann kann dieser auch qualvoll verenden. Daher stehe ich eienr absoluten Billig-Ausstattung sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Das dir eine Rute bricht oder die Rolle versagt halte ich dabei für unwahrscheinlich. Allerdings solltest du nicht bei der Schnur und den Haken/Vorfächern sparen. Das Billigzeugs hält nämlich teilweise nix aus.

Grundsätzlich müsstest du ja auch noch lernen wie man mit der Bremse etc. umgeht und wie man einen vernünftigen Knoten macht. Du solltest vor deinem Urlaub nochmal zum Forellenangeln gehen. An den meisten gewerblichen Anlagen kann man Ruten ausleihen und es gibt dort eine Menge Angler die dir bestimmt ein paar Tipps geben können.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## malteh (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Ich werde morgen in ein Angelgeschäft hier in der Nähe gehen und werde mich dort vom Verkäufer beraten lassen. Ich habe noch eine sehr alte Rute hier. Vielleicht ist die ja auch noch okay. Dann lasse ich mir dort einfach eine neue Schnurr einspannen und kaufe das Nötigste. Wenn ich im Urlaub merke, dass ich nicht klarkomme, lege ich die Angel weg und lass es einfach. Das wird das beste sein und noch dazu eine relativ kostengünstige Variante.

Ps: An den, der es wissen wollte: Ich bin 27.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Gute Idee #6


----------



## malteh (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

So, wieder da (ich war bei Rada Angelsport in Münster).

Der (überaus nette) Verkäufer hat sich meine alte Angel mal genauer betrachtet. Auch wenn die Rolle schon bessere Tage gesehen hat und die Ringe an der Rute nicht mehr besonders fest sitzen meinte er, ich könne damit durchaus noch im Urlaub angeln. Er hat mir dann die Angel richtig zusammengebaut (neue Schnurr brauche ich nicht, sagte er) und Blei, Haken und Vorfach montiert. Das ganze hat nur 10 Euro gekostet, mit 2 Packungen Haken, 3 größeren Bleigewichten fürs Grundangeln + eine Halterung um die Angel gemütlich auf den Boden zu stellen und sie nicht halten zu müssen. Insgesamt hat mir das Geschäft gut gefallen. Der Verkäufer hat mir alles erklärt und mir nicht versucht, Dinge aufzuschwatzen. Im Gegenteil, von einer neuen Schnurr riet er mir sogar ab und auch die Angelhalterung für 5 Euro kaufte ich nur, weil ich sie zufällig beim Schmökern im Laden sah. Am Ende habe ich sogar noch einen kleinen Sonderpreis bekommen, weil er die Haken falsch (zu günstig) in der Kasse eingebucht hatte. :vik:

Nun ja. Grundangeln mit Wurm also. Muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie man Würmer fängt .


----------



## heuki1983 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Klar bekommt man für 60 Euro ne Zander-Combo !!

Bei Eb.. gibt es schon DAM Composit Ruten für 10 Euro...

Dazu ne Rolle für 30 Euro (gibt es reichlich) und schnur 10 Euro !!


Was sollen da nicht gehen???


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Wenn Du nen Trip mit Kanu durch Schweden machen willst, wird Dich vielleicht auch das hier interessieren.

Es geht hier um die Angelscheine an den Binnengewässern in Schweden.


----------



## malteh (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Hum, danke für den link. So ganz klärt er die Problematik aber nicht. Es wird von einem Turi-Schein gesprochen, aber darüber finde ich nichts. Naja, ich werd schon vor Ort feststellen, was es kosten wird.  PRoblem ist ja bei mir, dass ich durch mehrere Seen fahren werde. Naja, mal gucken.


----------



## malteh (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

der veräuker sagte mir, dass ich beim grundangeln mit wurm als bissanzeiger einfach ein bisschen alu am band befestigen soll. ist das üblich?


----------



## Ecke86 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> der veräuker sagte mir, dass ich beim grundangeln mit wurm als bissanzeiger einfach ein bisschen alu am band befestigen soll. ist das üblich?




Üblich ist das nich! |rolleyes Zur Not kann man das so machen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> der veräuker sagte mir, dass ich beim grundangeln mit wurm als bissanzeiger einfach ein bisschen alu am band befestigen soll. ist das üblich?



es spart Geld und funktioniert und wird sogar oft verwendet ... du kannst auch eine Büroklammer nehmen, aufbiegen und damit ein gelbes Kinder-Überraschungsei (nachdem du den Schokomantel gegessen hast ) überhalb der Rolle an die Schnur hängen: funktioniert bestens ...


----------



## malteh (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> es spart Geld und funktioniert und wird sogar oft verwendet ... du kannst auch eine Büroklammer nehmen, aufbiegen und damit ein gelbes Kinder-Überraschungsei (nachdem du den Schokomantel gegessen hast ) überhalb der Rolle an die Schnur hängen: funktioniert bestens ...



waaay to expensive!  i better stick to my aluminum foil.


----------



## Ecke86 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> es spart Geld und funktioniert und wird sogar oft verwendet ... du kannst auch eine Büroklammer nehmen, aufbiegen und damit ein gelbes Kinder-Überraschungsei (nachdem du den Schokomantel gegessen hast ) überhalb der Rolle an die Schnur hängen: funktioniert bestens ...



Oder einfach ein Glöckchen für 80 Cent kaufen! Spart Arbeit!


----------



## malteh (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Glöckchen ist ne Spitzenidee, dann gibts auch ein akustisches Signal!


----------



## alex g (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

nochmal zum Forellenangeln ,
dort habe ich gelernt die Würmer aufzuziehen , den Fisch zu landen , ihn schonend zurückzusetzen oder halt auszunehmen

p.S. an deiner Stelle würde ich mir nochmal so 500 m monofile mitnehmen (kriegste für ca. 3-5 euro)

falls du mal nachts angeln willst , gibts die Glöckchen für 20ct mehr mit Knicklichthalter


----------



## Ecke86 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> Glöckchen ist ne Spitzenidee, dann gibts auch ein akustisches Signal!



Jep, gibt es in jedem Angelladen! Oder du holst dir so ne Knicklicht Halterung für die Angelspitze und natürlich Knicklicht!


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

jetzt mal angenommen du willst keine würmer töten dann kauf dir doch 2 spinner (1nen als ersatz) weil wenn du auch durch flüsse tourst sind dar mit warscheinlichkeit forellen und die schmecken auch noch gut darzu


----------



## malteh (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Ich werde die nächsten Tage nochmal ins Angelgeschäft gehen.

Es sind dort übrigens eher sehr große Seen als Flüsse. Es soll dort zwar Forellen geben, allerdings weiß ich nicht, in welcher Häufigkeit. Ich glaube, das einfache Grundangeln wird das beste sein. Einfach Wurm an den Haken, ins Wasser werfen und warten. Da ich keine Ahnung vom Spinner habe, ist das wohl eher nicht angeraten .


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

dar kannste nichts falsch machen bei spinnern die must du rauswerfen und einfach in der gleichen geschwindigkeit stumpf einkurbeln aber im see besteht gefahr auf hect wenn dann lieber im fluss.


----------



## MeeSha (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Also ich würde Dir eher empfehlen Dich mal schlau zu machen und mit nem Leihgerät und Guide angeln zu fahren. Zum einen wirst Du da eher auf deine Kosten kommen und zum anderen lernste da noch ein bißchen was.

Wenn Du Dir jetzt irgendein Ramsch-Zeug kaufst, dann ist das vermutlich nach 2-3 mal Fischen sowieso im Eimer.

Also such Dir nen Angeltripp für den Urlaub. Tages oder Stundentripp mit Leihgerät (weiß nicht genau, ob es sowas in Schweden gibt, in Spanien gibts das).

Wie gesagt, wenn Du Dir jetzt irgendein Zeug kaufst, wirste damit keine Freude haben und keinen Fisch fangen.


----------



## malteh (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Leider kann ich keine organisierte Tour machen, da dort sowas nicht angeboten wird. Ich werde auf mich allein gestellt sein.

Das mit dem Spinner lass ich lieber bleiben, dort soll es vor Hechten nur so wimmeln.


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> ....Das mit dem Spinner lass ich lieber bleiben, dort soll es vor Hechten nur so wimmeln.


 
Stimmt, Gädda (Hecht) ist auch nicht gerade der Hit auf dem Teller. Fang Dir nen paar Barsche, die sind wesentlich leckerer.


----------



## MeeSha (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> Leider kann ich keine organisierte Tour machen, da dort sowas nicht angeboten wird. Ich werde auf mich allein gestellt sein.
> 
> Das mit dem Spinner lass ich lieber bleiben, dort soll es vor Hechten nur so wimmeln.



Und warum willst Du es dann lassen?
Musst halt nur auf die Zähne von diesen Prachtfischen aufpassen.
Zander ist ein recht launischer Fisch für Anfänger und spuckt den Köder schnell wieder aus, wenn er nicht schmeckt, wenn du dann ne Rute hast, die den Biss nicht direkt anzeigt (jedenfalls beim Spinnen, beim Grundangeln ist das Angeln auf Zander, wie ich finde, noch wesentlich anspruchsvoller), dann hast Du fast keine Chance einen Biss zu verwerten, geschweige denn den Köder richtig zu führen.

Ansonsten ist ne Spinnrute aber vermutlich das günstigste für dich, weil  Du Dir beim Grundangeln in unbekannten Gewässern und das noch als  Anfänger gerne mal nen ordentlichen Hänger holst und zusätzlich noch  Lebendköder brauchst. Spinnfischen geht auch auf Barsch, dann nimmste anstatt dem Stahlvorfach FluoCarbon. Aber wenn Du in nem Gewässer mit vielen Hechten angeln willst, doch wieder eher das Stahlvorfach und wirst auch bei Köderfischkonstruktionen auf Grund nicht drum herum kommen mal mit nem Hechtbiss rechnen zu müssen.

Beim Spinnen bleibt es bei Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Spinner/Blinker.

Von Gummifischen und Jiggen kannste abstand nehmen, das gibt ne 60€  Ausrüstung vermutlich nicht her und ist noch Anfälliger für Hänger.

*Cormoran Bull Fighter X 1,80 m 5 - 25 - 24€*

*Base X1 Frontbremse Gr. 30 - 9€*

*ProFish "INTENSE HMA" /6,70 kg 6,7 kg/0,25 mm - 7,5€ für 125 (Die Monofile Schnur hauptsächlich, weil die Rolle nur Chrombeschichtet ist und somit nicht so strapazierfähig ist - In der Regel zieht man geflochtene Schnur auf Metallrollen, weil Graphit Rollen unter der dehnungslosen Belastung brechen könnten)

2 mal **Stahlvorfach mit Schlaufe und Einhänger 5 kg/45 cm  - 1,6€

Spinner - 2 bis 40€ (kannste Dir was aussuchen)

Hakenlöserzange 12 cm - 3,5€


Ich glaube das wäre so das Minimum, was man braucht um auf Hechte angeln zu gehen. Grundangeln wird vermutlich etwas teurer.

Zusammen wären das 45,6€, wobei ich keinen Spinner mit reingenommen habe, also 14,4€ Luft.
Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch. Das ist ganz und garkeine  Kaufempfehlung für die reingestellten Artikel, sondern nur ne Auflistung  von dem Minimum.*


----------



## malteh (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Naja, der Hecht scheint ja ein Fisch zu sein - wenn ich die Einträge hier richtig interpretiere - der nicht sonderlich gut schmeckt. Ich möchte eigentlich nur angeln, um etwas zu fangen, das ich abends grillen kann. Ein Hecht ist da auch schon aufgrund der schieren Größe kaum essbar mit 2 Personen. Noch dazu bin weder ich noch meine Begleitung ausgewiesene Vielfraße .

Ich werde mein Glück auch deshalb lieber bei den kleinen Bewohnern des Sees suchen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> Naja, der Hecht scheint ja ein Fisch zu sein - wenn ich die Einträge hier richtig interpretiere - der nicht sonderlich gut schmeckt. Ich möchte eigentlich nur angeln, um etwas zu fangen, das ich abends grillen kann. Ein Hecht ist da auch schon aufgrund der schieren Größe kaum essbar mit 2 Personen. Noch dazu bin weder ich noch meine Begleitung ausgewiesene Vielfraße .
> 
> Ich werde mein Glück auch deshalb lieber bei den kleinen Bewohnern des Sees suchen.



Wer erzählt so einen Blödsinn? Ein Hecht ist geschmacklich absolut oke und wen man Kopf und Schwanz ab hat bleibt an einem 80er Hecht auch nicht viel für Fischstäbchen über.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wer erzählt so einen Blödsinn? Ein Hecht ist geschmacklich absolut oke.....


 
Da geb ich Dir Recht, er ist geschmacklich OK. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Aber richtig lecker ist anders.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir Recht, er ist geschmacklich OK. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Aber richtig lecker ist anders.



Besser als ein Karpfen der selben Größe aus einem schlammigen Teich 

Bis dato ist für mich von den Räubern geschmacklich eig nur der Waller als non plus ultra angesehen (bis ~1,2m), kommt aber auch daher das ich kleine Panik gegen Gräten habe, hatte als Kind mal ein Negativerlebniss mit Krankenhausaufenthalt danach... Seit dem puhle ich solange rum bis ich 100% sicher bin das da nichts mehr ist.


----------



## malteh (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Und von den Friedfischen? Was schmeckt euch da am Besten?


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> Und von den Friedfischen? Was schmeckt euch da am Besten?



Es ist keine Pauschalaussage Möglich, jeder Geschmack ist verschieden. Dazu kommen noch die Faktoren die den Geschmack des Fisches von außen beeinflusen, wie Alter und Herkunft des Fisches.

Für mich bei Friedfisch ist ein Brassen oder Karpfen, im Mittelmaß (~40-60 cm) eigentlich sehr schmackhaft.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



malteh schrieb:


> Und von den Friedfischen? Was schmeckt euch da am Besten?


 
Es schmecken so gut wie alle Friedfische sehr lecker.
Kommt ein wenig auf die Gewässerbeschaffenheit an. An einem schlammigen Tümpel ist auch der Geschmack ähnlich.

Wenn Du in freier Natur kochst, so sind die Möglichkeiten natürlich ein wenig eingeschräkt. 

Ein Gedicht ist ein Plötzen- oder Rotaugenfilet, zubereitet wie Brathering - echt lecker.

Steck Dir ein wenig Alufolie ein. Das Kommt beim Grillen oder auf dem Offenen Feuer immer gut.

Salz u. Pfeffer sollte ja eh dabei sein, und wenn Du noch Platz für nen bißchen Kräuterbutter hast, nimm Dir welche mit. (bei Penny gibt es die super handlich abgepackt)
Fisch sauber machen, salzen, Pfeffern, ein wenig Kräuterbutter dazu und in Alufolie wickeln und gut verschließen. Nach ca 20min auf dem Grill (kommt auf die Größe des Fisches an) kannst Du mit dem Festschmauß beginnen.

Wenn Du Gemüse wie Tomaten, Paprika und Zwiebeln dabei hast, kannst Du den Fisch in der Folie auch auf ein Gemüsebett legen - auch lecker.


----------



## alex g (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

Hey Meesha ,
von Spinern die 40 euro kosten hab ich noch nichts gehört :q

nichts für ungut 

mfg Alex


----------



## MeeSha (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*



alex g schrieb:


> Hey Meesha ,
> von Spinern die 40 euro kosten hab ich noch nichts gehört :q
> 
> nichts für ungut
> ...



Tja das muss ja nichts heißen.
Zugegeben es war ein Blinker von dem ich geredet habe, aber wie ich in meinem vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben habe braucht man für das Spinnangeln Spinner/Blinker.
Ich habs bei der Kostenaufstellung nur nicht mehr so geschrieben, weil auch ein Blinker mit einer Spinnrute geangelt wird und vorher als Köder erwähnt wurde.


Um Dir diesen Köder zu zeigen, kannst du mal nach 
*"Stucki Perlmutt-Blinker Giro"*

 suchen.

Aber um deinen mit Sicherheit freundlich gemeinten Hohn zu entkräftigen. Es gibt durchaus auch Spinner die weit über 40€ kosten und in Handarbeit angefertigt werden mit ein paar zusätzlichen Materialien wie Diamantstaubbeschichtung und sowas, damit sie schön glänzen.

Das ist wie mit ner Currywurst. Nur weil Du nur die vom lokalen Curryladen kennst, gibt es nicht nur welche für 2€. Geh mal an die Kö in Düsseldorf, da geht Dir der Hut ab, wenn Du die Currywurst mit Goldbeschichtung vorgesetzt bekommst.
Also besser nicht so schnell sein mit einem belächelnden Satz.

PS: Ob das jetzt alles sinnvoll ist, sei dahingestellt, aber es gibt immer solche Dinge. Immer.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

@ MeeSha

#6 GOIL
|good:


----------



## ehrwien (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Zander-Angelset für unter 60 Euro*

habe das Thema interessiert gelesen und frage mich, ob die Reise wohl schon stattgefunden hat und wie es gelaufen ist #h


----------

